# CbsPackageServicingFailure2 and corrupt files. Please Help.



## DarkghostX (Dec 3, 2015)

Here is what was listed in the action Center.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	CbsPackageServicingFailure2
Stack Version:	6.1.7601.18766
Package:	Package_for_KB3065822
Version:	11.2.1.0
Architecture:	amd64
Culture:	unknown
Status:	800f081f
Failure Source:	Stage
Start State:	Resolved
Target State:	Installed
Client Id:	WindowsUpdateAgent
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Files that help describe the problem
CbsPersist_20150513090104.cab
CbsPersist_20150513110929.cab
CbsPersist_20150513163841.cab
CbsPersist_20150630203056.cab
CbsPersist_20150715010753.cab
CBS.log
Sessions.xml
poqexec.log
pending.xml
setupapi.dev.log

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	45493329

Heard that running sfc /scannow from elevated prompt could help. Ran it, some files remained corrupted. I have attached the output log.

I have been having trouble with windows NSI service these last few months, the service hogging memory and up to 50% CPU. I wonder if this has anything to do with it. When I went casually checked out the log, I noticed the word 'telemetry' which made me think that perhaps the corrupt files had to do with those microsoft updates that dealt with data collection that I had not installed and hid. Those 3 hidden updates are KB-3068708, 3075249, and 3080149.

Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now Run *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) after that is done run *SFC /scannow* again.


----------



## DarkghostX (Dec 3, 2015)

Done, here are the logs.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Verify and Repair Transaction completed. All files and registry keys listed in this transaction have been successfully repaired


 Looks like all your files are repaired. Are you still having problems? I would suggest installing all of the Windows updates.


----------



## DarkghostX (Dec 3, 2015)

Well that repair tool said that all corruptions were fixed, yet when I did the sfc scan, it still seemed to show some that were still corrupted. However that having been said I have very little idea what I am reading in those logs.

I am a little hesitant to install those updates because I am uncertain if they would fix the corruptions but they would gather user data that I do not believe microsoft should have access to.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your SFC details text file says all the files were fixed. 
Microsoft is the least of your worries, Google has every search you have done logged. If you are on the internet, somebody is collecting data about you. The only way to avoid it is to unplug from the internet or use the Tor browser


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Windows Update (for the most part) may help protect you from problems you seem to be wary of.


----------



## DarkghostX (Dec 3, 2015)

Well the action center says that CbsPackageServicingFailure2 is still present. So I guess that tool did not fully fix the problem. 

I found found out that the issue deals with KB3065822 update to IE. The action center log mentions that update in the package info and the date listed in the action center lines up. After checking my update history it says that that particular IE update failed. Here are the details given in the update history.



> Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB3065822)
> 
> Installation date: ‎7/‎14/‎2015 8:31 PM
> 
> ...


What do you suggest I do?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the CBS package is just a text file telling you what you need to do. 
Download the update manually: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=47888


----------



## DarkghostX (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry about not responding recently, I have found the exact patch I will be going through with the installation of the patches just before I update for this month.

Wish me luck.:hide:


----------

